# How do companies get away with this?



## Zenon (Nov 7, 2020)

https://softwaredepots.com/products...hfzDfHBKTFbBNXaqXsHvif4P64ZZK5GP1OTe0vwtQ6TXk


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 9, 2020)

Zenon said:


> https://softwaredepots.com/products...hfzDfHBKTFbBNXaqXsHvif4P64ZZK5GP1OTe0vwtQ6TXk


Because it's a fraud.  They are probably selling LR 6, or maybe even LR 5.

There are websites that will sell you Microsoft Windows or Office at some ridiculous price.  Of course, those keys aren't really legitimate.

Phil Burton


----------



## Jimmsp (Nov 9, 2020)

I went to the website (but don't click on any links if you do).
This has to be one of the better "marketing" sentences ever written about Lightroom
_Adobe's Photoshop software for photo editing expert manner and schedule Bridge to manage and organize images form a comprehensive offer, but the software Adobe Photoshop Lightroom both management and image editing as necessary and desirable for photographers and designers in an environment that provides Is. _
But the price is attractive.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 9, 2020)

More to your question: Because the government agencies that we would expect to protect us do not.  In the US most of the money going to politicians comes from corporations, so naturally the entire system is set up to give corporations a pass.  I suspect it is similar in other countries.  Add to that most scams often are engineered offshore where they are difficult to go after even should someone try.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 9, 2020)

Jimmsp said:


> I went to the website (but don't click on any links if you do).
> This has to be one of the better "marketing" sentences ever written about Lightroom
> _Adobe's Photoshop software for photo editing expert manner and schedule Bridge to manage and organize images form a comprehensive offer, but the software Adobe Photoshop Lightroom both management and image editing as necessary and desirable for photographers and designers in an environment that provides Is. _
> But the price is attractive.


Probably a poor translation, and this website operates in the shadows.


----------



## PhilBurton (Nov 9, 2020)

Ferguson said:


> More to your question: Because the government agencies that we would expect to protect us do not.  In the US most of the money going to politicians comes from corporations, so naturally the entire system is set up to give corporations a pass.  I suspect it is similar in other countries.  Add to that most scams often are engineered offshore where they are difficult to go after even should someone try.


And trying go after these websites is a game of Whack-A-Mole.  Shut this one down, and the next day a "new" company is formed, selling the exact same digital goods.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 9, 2020)

This is definitely one of those "If it's too good to be true ..." 

A recommendation is to verify the product.  Forward the link to Adobe and ask them. There was no "Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 2019" product. Yes, multiple releases in 2019. Check  the history of releases. At present, only release 9 and 10 are supported which means 2019 has no meaning.  Adobe has enforced subscription so it would be interesting to see how they would be getting around that.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 9, 2020)

It could be a hacked version that doesn't feel the need to call home. Also, it could easily be a vector for malware. As they say, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole.


----------

